
Daring Fireball: Why Next Week's Event Is Hosted by Verizon, Not Apple - atularora
http://daringfireball.net/2011/01/verizon_event
======
junkbit
I'm sure it will sell well, and I know how much current iPhone users hate the
AT&T network, but after _four_ generations of iPhones are there really that
many people who wanted one that have been holding back?

In the UK you can get iPhones on 5 networks as well as unlocked, yet Android
is still growing in a similar pattern. The whole pie is growing rapidly though
it is hard to tell. Mmmm, pie.

------
1010011010
I wonder if Apple made any compromises with Verizon regarding the software on
the phone.

~~~
ptomato
I'd bet $100 that they didn't.

------
Tyrant505
I completely agree with this. I am also hoping for an iPad working on Verizon.
That would be a great start to a new year, but I won't hold my breath..(or
even imagine, tethering?)

~~~
cpeterso
Verizon already supports the iPad.

~~~
irq
Not really. The iPad that Verizon "supports" and sells in their stores is
merely a WiFi-only iPad bundled with a separate portable WiFi hotspot. This is
completely different than an iPad with a built-in Verizon-compatible radio,
which does not currently exist.

The iPad that AT&T supports has an actual GSM 3G radio built in.

------
coolswan
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/07/verizon-iphone-launch/>

------
drivebyacct2
"And if Verizon wants to do some on-stage bragging about the ways that their
network is better than AT&T’s, Apple can’t really be a part of that. Apple is
not leaving AT&T for Verizon."

I'm sure Apple is completely indifferent about moving, what is the latest
guess, 10 million more iPhones?

------
kylec
I don't know, I think it's much more likely that letting Verizon host the
event was a concession made to retain other control, like keeping Verizon
branding off the device and letting Apple publish software updates without
Verizon review.

~~~
tzs
If the issue came up at all, I would expect Apple dealt with it easily by
saying one word to Verizon: "Sprint".

~~~
Qz
Isn't Sprint like third by a lot?

Verizon doesn't really lose a lot of customers to the iPhone. If Verizon had
the iPhone when I was getting my new phone, I might have gotten one, but they
didn't so I got a droid, because I'm on a family plan and it's way cheaper.
Thousands of other people are in the same position and just get droids because
that's what Verizon has had.

The only player that stands to lose from this deal is AT&T. iPhone on Sprint
would not be a big deal to Verizon.

